# Flash masked?

## l3u

Hallo :-)

Ich hab grad festgestellt, daß net-www/netscape-flash jetzt offensichtlich hard masked ist. Und zwar alle Versionen. Warum? Soll man das jetzt anders installieren? Oder Soll man als Gentoo-User einfach kein Flash mehr benutzen?

MfG, Libby

----------

## franzf

Siehe hier:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=185141

Was ich vertanden hab (soweit ich das mit dieser sch... Erkältung überhaupt noch kann  :Sad: ) gibts ziemliche Sicherheitsprobleme mit der alten (x.31) Version, weshalb kürzlich ne neue Version von Adobe released wurde (Linux: x.4 :Cool: . Das für Linux angebotene Paket enthält dummerweise noch die alte Version. Drum vorerst hardmasked.

Bitte erschlag mich nicht, wenn ich was falsch verstanden hab  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## hoschi

Flash ~ proprietäre Spywareseuche

Hätte mich als Grund mehr erfreut  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nikaya

 *Libby wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hab grad festgestellt, daß net-www/netscape-flash jetzt offensichtlich hard masked ist. Und zwar alle Versionen. Warum? Soll man das jetzt anders installieren? Oder Soll man als Gentoo-User einfach kein Flash mehr benutzen?
> 
> 

 

Gestern habe ich mit einem Update noch die 9.0.48.0 installiert bekommen.Wenn Du netscape-flash drauf hast einfach warten oder unmasken.

----------

## menschi

hab mir die 9.0.48.0 auch unmaskiert und seit gestern drauf. hab gestern und heute mehrere std. auf gametwist.de gespielt und gab keinerlei probleme

----------

## dontpanic

Die Sicherheitslücke ist aber im aktuell hart maskierten 9.0.48.0 laut adobe nicht mehr vorhanden:

 *Quote:*   

> Adobe recommends all users of Adobe Flash Player 9.0.45.0 and earlier versions upgrade to the newest version 9.0.47.0 (Win, Mac, Solaris) or 9.0.48.0 (Linux), by downloading it from the Player Download Center, or by using the auto-update mechanism within the product when prompted.
> 
> 

 

Quelle: http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb07-12.html

----------

## astaecker

Laut Eintrag in der packages.mask ist Flash auch deshalb geblockt, weil nicht auf allen Mirror-Servern die neue Version liegt, sondern teilweise auch noch die alte, anfällige Version. Und da man die Quellen nur ohne Versionnummer herunterladen kann, wurde es vorsichtshalber erstmal maskiert.

----------

## sirro

Wenn die Dateien eh auf die Mirrors kopiert werden und das erlaubt ist, dann koennte man doch mal eine Versionsnummer in den Dateinamen einfuehren.

Adobes Download-Politik ist ja an der Stelle totaler Mist.

----------

## michel7

Merkwürdig,

bei mir ist weder netscape-flash noch gnash installiert und trotzdem sagt mir Adobe Seite:  You have version 9,0,31,0 installed

Kann es sein, dass es irgendwie über Firefox Plugins installiert wurde?

----------

## michel7

So habs jetzt rausgefunden, Flash Player wurde über Firefox Plugins installiert. Hab soeben auf Version 9.0.48 geupdatet :)

----------

